# connect people with their photos



## dirtcastle (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to take picture of hundreds of different people at a party, and have a system whereby I can connect individuals with their photos.

Has anyone heard of a system that can accomplish this?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

Since you don't have any other replies, the only thing I can think of is the face and manual tagging system on the major picture sharing sites. I think this is a good job for crowd sourcing. Let a few key people know about their pictures and let them know where they are published. They will tag, share, and start the ball rolling. It doesn't always work, in which case you should wait another week and then try again with some different people.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 22, 2012)

A voice memo function is handy for making an audio annotation to a photo ... it's on the 1DX but not the 5DIII

Not sure if you're shooting groups or individuals or a mixture - tricky business to caption all your photos. Canine had a good idea with the crowd sourcing ...


----------



## padillabowen (Mar 22, 2012)

Whew, that's tough. I solved it by sending the photos as I shot to a live Filemaker database. Decidedly NOT convenient, but way better than trying to pick through 300 people (of whom I could only personally name 50) and name them later. I had to have two assistants to make it work. It saved my butt in post, but was a pretty good juggling act during the event.

If you have the names in a list, and can identify people by face, then Aperture and iPhoto both have face recognition which works really well, but you have to individually identify a few instances of each face. It would take a couple of hours at least to run through several hundred photos.

You could probably hack a solution with an iPad and an EyeFi card. You would have to shoot in "low" resolution jpegs to make it fast, but happy snappy party photos are normally only going to the web anyway, and 6mp counts as low res these days, which is pretty darn hi-res for most people's purposes. I may try that this year, depending on how things progress technologically and business wise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

Keywording in lightroom works, the name can be saved as part of the photo information when burned to jpeg, or even printed on the edge or back of a photo.

However, there is no really easy way.

If you have people lining up for photos, then a tethered capture where you enter the names as you take the photos will also associate them. However, if its a large group, you will just need to write the names down in some sort of order.

Here is a old photo taken ~100 years ago. I was able to identify the people and put info into the file name and then burned it into a jpeg image.

I expect a photo session was a ordeal, based on the expressions on some of the faces. I could probably fix them up in photoshop, but they are what they are, they have all long ago passed away. I did cleanup some of the dust and damage to the print.


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 22, 2012)

All of these are good ideas.

I'm definitely looking for an on-location system that immediately gets the information into the EXIF data. For that reason, voice annotation is good. Assuming the voice annotation gets converted to text (or can be converted to text in post)... that would accomplish the task. For my situation, the problem with the other solutions is that they are either incomplete or require more work than I can budget.

Alas, too bad the 5D3 doesn't have this voice annotation feature. :-( 

Many thanks for all the suggestions!!


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 22, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> I want to take picture of hundreds of different people at a party, and have a system whereby I can connect individuals with their photos.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a system that can accomplish this?



Hand out business cards with the photo ID? This of course only works if they then log in, go to their picture and somehow tag it (or order it directly). If you need to know their names and won't be in touch with them afterwards then you can only do this manually. A cheap voice recorder may do the trick quickly.


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 23, 2012)

There may be some situations where I will be shooting shots of people in chronology. I could use a phone recorder that would provide a crude time-based stamping. I could connect the EXIF time with the voice recorder times. But that is also a time consuming solution, especially if there is no guarantee people will buy the photos.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am not aware of any facial recognition software that utilizes exif data that can be used on site... but there is an interesting app for the iPhone that puts a name to a face on a photo. I think it links to Facebook's tagging system or something. I don't have an iPhone (i'm an android user hehe), but my co-worker was showing it to me on his iPhone. Not sure how this will help you with the photos coming out of your dslr... but maybe if you could use it as a starting point and do a search on the developer of the iPhone app in hopes of finding a stand alone mac/pc app that you could use to fulfill your needs. BTW, the iPhone app is called "klik". Good luck!


----------

